# Why did you become a furry?



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 4, 2018)

I couldn’t pinpoint how I discovered the fandom, but what drew me to it was the personalities of the people and the friendships. _Answer away_


----------



## Kyr (Jan 4, 2018)

None of us become furries, we're born this way.

It's a curse placed on our very souls from the moment we escape the womb.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 4, 2018)

My friend (irl) would not stop sending me art of her fursona and wouldn't stop telling me to make a fursona every 5 goddamn minutes.....

So yeah I basically got forced to be a furry


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 4, 2018)

I guess I've always been interested in anthro characters, but what made me join FA and other such sites was the erotic artwork. I really like it, but I've always found it difficult to explain why. It has something to do with the variety in character design. There are so many species, colors, designs and more. So many possibilities.


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 4, 2018)

It's been a while, but I got into the fandom at a really young age, I saved pictures of them, I was called out being a furry. I had no idea what it was, and thought it was a insult lol. I did learn more about it, and here I am today.


----------



## Prostapheresys (Jan 4, 2018)

Back in the day, puberty brought me into the furry fandom...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

Life, I decided, is very short.  If you keep putting things off you'll eventually be sat in a care home wishing you had done things, rather than getting involved in something you know you want.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

A friend infected me with the furry virus. There is no known cure. Fortunately.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2018)

I once got molested by a strand of hair. After it had happened I thought to myself "Meh, might as well go full degenerate".


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 4, 2018)

I just thought it was a cute idea drawing myself as a red panda. I think everyone wished they could be an animal at one point. Example would be to turn into a bird and fly around. Or a dolphin and swim in the sea all day. Just things humans can't really do without being in a machine.

I think what started my intrest in it was the book series Animorphs.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jan 4, 2018)

Because my boyfriend is a nasty, dirty furry and he kind of made me.


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 4, 2018)

I liked drawing myself and my friends as Neko's, so I just figured i'd explore this fandom, and then dove right in


----------



## charlesgray (Jan 4, 2018)

I grew up with Disney and cartoons of anthro characters and I like the art and I like drawing. So I wanted to give the fandom a try and i’m Really enjoying it.

So blame Arthur the aardvark.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 4, 2018)

*I didn't.*


----------



## Broke_N (Jan 4, 2018)

I was horny.

In all seriousness though, fatal curiosity... and horniness.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 4, 2018)

Because I needed something to take my sexual frustration out on. :V



Spoiler



I just like anthro stuff is all.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 4, 2018)

I dunno, really. It was a strange and dumb decision. I guess it's time to stop being one.


----------



## Kyr (Jan 4, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> I dunno, really. It was a strange and dumb decision. I guess it's time to stop being one.


Last thing I remember, I was
Running for the door
I had to find the passage back to the place I was before
'Relax' said the fox man,
'We are programmed to receive.
You can check out any time you like,
But you can never leave!'


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 4, 2018)

Kyr said:


> Last thing I remember, I was
> Running for the door
> I had to find the passage back to the place I was before
> 'Relax' said the fox man,
> ...


Hotel Califurnia?


----------



## Electr0u (Jan 4, 2018)

I know alot of furrys irl hell my cousins are furries. So i decided to try it out this year. Also looking for a way to take my mind off someone. So i decided to get back in to writing of some kind.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> I dunno, really. It was a strange and dumb decision. I guess it's time to stop being one.



Ah. You sure?


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Jan 8, 2018)

I didn't choose the furry life, the furry life chose me.


----------



## borders4life (Jan 8, 2018)

I've always liked the idea of being an animal, or at least being able to turn into one. I had discovered furry yiff a while back which introduced me to the furry world. It wasn't til a week ago that I really looked into it and discovered that I was a closet furry though.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Jan 8, 2018)

borders4life said:


> I've always liked the idea of being an animal, or at least being able to turn into one. I had discovered furry yiff a while back which introduced me to the furry world. It wasn't til a week ago that I really looked into it and discovered that I was a closet furry though.


I'm always embarrassed to admit that it was yiff that got me into the fandom...but only inasmuch as it made me realise that liking stuff with anthros was an actual thing with a name xD


----------



## borders4life (Jan 8, 2018)

AnarchyLynx said:


> I'm always embarrassed to admit that it was yiff that got me into the fandom...but only inasmuch as it made me realise that liking stuff with anthros was an actual thing with a name xD



It's definitely awkward xD it's why I just brushed it off when I saw that I liked it. But when I kept going back and looking for it, i realized, hmm I should probably just stop lying to myself. I like this stuff, just accept it. So here I am


----------



## Sheppen (Jan 8, 2018)

Because I like canines and I wanted to be one.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 8, 2018)

I always liked anthro cartoon and film characters, and I started trying to draw my own. Eventually I found there was an internet niche for it. I guess I just really love the variety of visuals that you can see in the fandom that are exotic, and how there's other people to share that with.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Jan 8, 2018)

It just seemed to be the right thing to do at the time...


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 8, 2018)

because i can only draw animals and suck at drawing people so whEN i knew theres like a big ass community of these kind of ppl i was like HMmMM


----------



## borders4life (Jan 8, 2018)

HydraLiIith said:


> because i can only draw animals and suck at drawing people so whEN i knew theres like a big ass community of these kind of ppl i was like HMmMM



I'm the same way, only being able to draw animals. I drew my fursona today, expecting it to be hard with some human characteristics, but it wasn't at all


----------



## Wolf359 (Jan 8, 2018)

I love the art, and I always wanted to be a big furry Wolfie


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jan 8, 2018)

Because I grew up in the '90s. That's at the root of it. I blame Disney, Kids WB, Hanna Barbera, Don Bluth, and Kevin Bacon's fursona.


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 9, 2018)

borders4life said:


> I'm the same way, only being able to draw animals. I drew my fursona today, expecting it to be hard with some human characteristics, but it wasn't at all



haha for me i still struggle with anthro characters because i mostly draw ferals but im slowly getting the hang of it!


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 9, 2018)

I like art, animals and cool character design, guess it was bound to happen at some point.


----------



## Konpeitobread (Jan 10, 2018)

Ngl, I like to joke that I was kinda destined to be in the fandom; only because I have drawings of anthro characters dating back to when I was 5.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2018)

Man, I've posted to when/how versions of this thread before, but oh well. Basically, I liked the concept of it and my interest evolved into drawing bug anthros because I like bugs.


----------



## kitschykatschy (Jan 10, 2018)

I started only being able to draw animals, that's how. That and I've always liked anthro animals because of how expressive they are. Common trope in amazing animated films and old cartoons, which are my favorites.


----------



## kaade law (Jan 11, 2018)

Prostapheresys said:


> Back in the day, puberty brought me into the furry fandom...


I’m 15 And into the furry fandom I got into it when I was 13 I know about minors in the fandom and have made friends with some


----------



## aceskywalker (Jan 11, 2018)

I thought furries were cool. Nothing much more. Now I've sunk to this level of fluffy degeneracy. 

Also thought fursuits were cool as well. Now I've relabeled my "upgrade my gaming PC fund" to "get a fursuit" fund.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 11, 2018)

I was visited in a dream by the Great Furry Goddess... that was a good dream.

A very good dream.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2018)

Prostapheresys said:


> Back in the day, puberty brought me into the furry fandom...


A mixture of this and pure curiosity as to why they were so hated and what the hell they even were


----------



## Rant (Jan 11, 2018)

I needed a reason for people at school to hate me.


----------



## Rant (Jan 11, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Because I grew up in the '90s. That's at the root of it. I blame Disney, Kids WB, Hanna Barbera, Don Bluth, and Kevin Bacon's fursona.


Wait, Bacon's a furry?


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jan 12, 2018)

Rant said:


> Wait, Bacon's a furry?



Lol no, just a joke.


----------



## Rant (Jan 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Lol no, just a joke.


Oh ok. I've got a friend who's now 1 degree from Kevin bacon and she's very proud of it. So when I read that bit I thought "oh that must be why she does that"


----------



## Karatine (Jan 12, 2018)

I really like anthros.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 12, 2018)

The porn


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

I've been this way since birth, I think. There was never a time when I wasn't a furry, I just didn't know the name for it.


----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Jan 27, 2018)

> I've been this way since birth, I think. There was never a time when I wasn't a furry, I just didn't know the name for it.



I feel the same. Never even knew furries existed until, Ironically, I saw the CSI Episode in the early 2000's. I knew there had to be more to it than what they chose to show.

Got on the Internet and discovered a great community


----------



## Uluri (Jan 27, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I've been this way since birth, I think. There was never a time when I wasn't a furry, I just didn't know the name for it.


I am also the same. If I knew it was called something, I'd have been here sooner. XD
I was introduce to the fandom by coincidence someone asking if I had an FA. I went
in without any knowledge of the fandom, and was like, "Cool. This has people that like stuff
I like, things I like to do, and draw. Plus they're a lot of nice. Never knew. Thought I was the only one."


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2018)

Umbra Vulpes said:


> I feel the same. Never even knew furries existed until, Ironically, I saw the CSI Episode in the early 2000's. I knew there had to be more to it than what they chose to show.
> 
> Got on the Internet and discovered a great community


That’s pretty much my story too


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 27, 2018)

I had created what have become the sonas of Animus and Draco long before encountering the fandom. It was when I was having to go back to basics with learning to draw again I then found the corolation. With that it was a simple step.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 27, 2018)

It seemed like a fun idea, plus we have all this yiff.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm a grown man who likes anthropogenic cartoon characters.

The shame


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 27, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I'm a grown man who likes anthropogenic cartoon characters.
> 
> The shame



How many furries on here have a copy of Zootopia.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 28, 2018)

I think I've always been a furry, but until now I would always try to deny it.


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 28, 2018)

It's fun, and as a person that's usually bored with everything I thought: Why not? And here I am. I also like to watch peoples art and recently even started to draw myself.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

It never really clicked until my family and I went to our first anime convention two years ago. As we were walking in that very first day there was a fursuiter standing there. I asked my kids what anime she was from, and they were both like : "Dont ask ,Dad. Thats a Furry."
"Well what is a Furry?"
"They have sex with dogs."
I was thinking no fucking way is someone that freaking cute could be doing that! Went and did my own research. Turns out there is this huge fandom of furriness out there! And NO! FURRIES DON'T ABUSE ANIMALS.!!! I got hooked inside of 24 hours of having found the fandom. Here I am two years later. I love the art! I love the people!!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 28, 2018)

Skipping my discovery of furry fandom, I just wanted to meet some nice people were I could be myself... And I'm not dissapointed...


----------



## katalistik (Jan 28, 2018)

Because of the same reason "OMG I'M ADDICTED TO ANTHROS HELP".


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

I know the topic is “Why” and not a “How”. But I figured without context it’d be tough to understand the “why”.


It started for me about two years ago, I happened to walk past some event and noticed a few fur suiters.


Went back and did a little research and found the furry fandom. Still unaware that most normies considered furry a taboo, I spoke to two friends at work about what my thoughts were about it. And got a REALLY NASTY reaction. Which then made me distance myself from the fandom.


But the fact that I was told not to be part of the fandom strengthen my curiosity.


Eventually I started doing searches outside of incognito browsing and even though I was clearing the search history, I was unable to keep up. And soon all suggested videos and search fields kept coming up furry. It was evident that I had a love for anthropomorphic animals. And there was no turning back.


Finally it got to a point where I said life’s too damn short to be worrying about what others think. And I’d live a life thinking of what it could have been.


And I can say, I have not been disappointed.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 28, 2018)

I had been a furry since 2009, but didn't realize wasn't until I found FurAffinity in 2014. I'm glad to know I'm not alone. (My only wish is that I had a group of furry friends on here)

Plus, it keeps me alive and interesting, and it gives me something else to do besides looking at photos of trains all day.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 28, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I had been a furry since 2009, but didn't realize wasn't until I found FurAffinity in 2014. I'm glad to know I'm not alone. (My only wish is that I had a group of furry friends on here)
> 
> Plus, it keeps me alive and interesting, and it gives me something else to do besides looking at photos of trains all day.



*chants*

One of us! One of us! 

XD


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 28, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *chants*
> 
> One of us! One of us!
> 
> XD



Heh-heh, thanks! ^ ^

BTW: I meant to say "I didn't realize I wasn't alone until I discovered FurAffinity in 2014".


----------



## Junkerfox (Jan 28, 2018)

Animal people characters


----------



## Junkerfox (Jan 28, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> How many furries on here have a copy of Zootopia.


Not me. Didnt like that fucking movie


----------



## Elfezen (Jan 29, 2018)

I love the designs of many furry characters especially those who are half anime half furry but for females i really love the anthro animal girls, a big example Zoe the wolf Furry which is one of the hottest furry characters ever


----------



## AustinB (Jan 31, 2018)

Two words

*Gay yiff*


----------



## Yantiskra (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm not a furry, but I love anthro characters. That's because I love animals, I guess, also cartoons with animal characters too. 
The Secret of NIMH & Sonic  *____*
My first OC was created years ago. I didn't even know what a furry was. I just made a sonic OC, changed his height, his leg  and arm trates, his muzzle to look more feral and less cutie-pie - and before I knew it, I created a furry. Congrats to me, I guess? : D


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

I am just getting into it but, I started to walk down this path to hopefully engage with a new group of people as well as the fact I like the idea of seeing myself as a Wolf. I have for a while now thought that a wolf is how I internally visualize myself. So now I can actually make myself again within the fandom. Plus...I am not gonna lie the standard art can be pretty sick and the yiff art is hot as hell. I dare to say I started developing a thing for yiff art a good bit ago lol.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

borders4life said:


> I've always liked the idea of being an animal, or at least being able to turn into one. I had discovered furry yiff a while back which introduced me to the furry world. It wasn't til a week ago that I really looked into it and discovered that I was a closet furry though.



Were a bit the same in this regard. lol though when it came to the yiff stuff it kinda pooled me in with the art styles and detail.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 1, 2018)

Tough question I think I became a furry because of my love of horses and magic.


----------



## Wolf359 (Feb 1, 2018)

I always felt like a furry. I didnt know until a few years back what a furry was though


----------



## Rochat (Feb 3, 2018)

I want to dress up like a cat.


----------



## lupi900 (Feb 4, 2018)

Because i binned the Sonic fandom after bookmarking the DMFA comic.


----------



## Jalhan (Feb 4, 2018)

I've always been a furry lol.
When I was young I played with stuffed animals and had them walk on their hind legs. 
I had role plays with my friends in elementary school where we were anthro animals with magical powers.
All the characters that I imagined when I was younger were furries.

I just never grew out of it because I liked drawing them so much and humans are still such a huge challenge for me to draw.


----------



## Astyra (Feb 6, 2018)

I've sort of been a closeted furry/scalie for...a while. I remember watching Jurassic Park a LOT as a kid, and with my active imagination and loneliness I pretended I was a human with a dinosaur snout, tail, raptor claws and scales. I even remember blurting out to some kid who kept stepping on the back of my shoes in school that I would hit them with my tail if they didn't stop. I kept trying to push that made up form of myself out of my head for ages, until recently. I stumbled upon a furry on Twitter accidentally, and it made me curious. After doing some research and a lot of thinking, I finally said screw it and stalked my happy way out of the fur closet, claws and all.


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 26, 2018)

I became a furry because I’ve always loved art, animals and the idea of Anthros. Ever since I was a young child I’ve always loved art, dogs and been a fan of movies or video games that starred anthro characters like Starfox, Pokémon, Sonic, and Fantastic Mr. Fox. For a couple of years I’ve mostly been a lonely person  that was really insecure and never really had any confidence in myself. For the last year, I’ve been trying to be a better person by trying to get into more productive hobbies, pursue my dream of being a freelance photographer/cinematographer, lose weight, and try to be more social with people and have more confidence in myself. While doing this I’ve gained a really big interest into furries and adored how creative most of the artists were. So, after talking and interacting with furries for months I started to love the community more than ever and started to finally accept myself of being a furry and I’ve felt way more confident in myself since then.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 26, 2018)

Art. I like the art, hence why I am a a fan of anthropomorphic animals.

In terms of people I've met everything from screeching rabid loony harpies to meeting my best friends.


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 26, 2018)

well I mean since this is on the general forum....


 I'm not a furry. Never have been. Probably never will be. .3.


----------



## Rochat (Feb 26, 2018)

I was bitten by a radioactive cat.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 26, 2018)

I didnt, the furry picked me and still stalks me to this day. -insert early halloween sounds-


----------



## Coal-River (Feb 26, 2018)

I've always loved anthropomorfic animals and then I stumbled across furry stuff on YouTube and realized I'm a furry.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Feb 26, 2018)

I've always loved animals. I drew nothing but animals as a kid,I still mostly do but I do draw humans occasionally.
I loved disney movies,but only the animal ones.
I would wear socks on my hands as paws and I was always a cat for halloween.
When I was about 8 or 9 I started reading the warriors books,I made a fursona before I knew what one was
Okay,actually how I became a furry;when I got my own first laptop I started watching warriors related videos and that's how I found the fandom.
When I understood what it was to be a furry,I was like of course I am lmao


----------



## connortheskunk (Mar 1, 2018)

I've always been a furry.  I just didn't know what I was missing out on until recently.

I've always liked Disney movies with animal characters, but I think the main thing that grew my love for anthropomorphic characters was the Animorphs series.  I even remember a conversation I had when I was younger with my dad about being reincarnated as an animal after you die.  I also had many dreams where I would turn into a bird and fly away.

No one had ever really talked to me about furries in real life, so the only thing I really knew about them was that people hated them on the internet and I thought they were people who dressed up in animal costumes.  At first, the fursuiting aspect of the fandom didn't really interest me that much.  I even thought that they were sort of creepy, so with my limited knowledge I jumped on the internet bandwagon of "furries are cancer".

Then, in 2016 I watched Zootopia in theaters, and I thought Judy Hopps was so gorgeous.   Like _damn_ hot.  Like, ohmyheck that is so incredibly hot.  And, after the movie I found some art compilations on YouTube of fan-made Zootopia art.  I didn't even know about furry's obsession with Zootopia or that most of the art I was looking at was probably drawn by furries.

Last October, I was just browsing some of these art compilations on YouTube, and when the video finished one of the recommended videos was BetaEtaDelota's "7 Levels of Being A Furry | Furry's Dante Inferno" video.  I was getting a little tired of looking at the art compilations, so I clicked on it.  After I finished watching it, I watched more of his videos, and eventually I found a video of his called "Why I'm not a 'Furtuber'", and he mentioned channels like Majira Strawberry and Pocari Roo.  I then looked at these channels and each of them had videos explaining what a furry was, and that's when I realized that what I thought the definition of a furry was was completely wrong, but more importantly, I was a furry my entire life and I didn't know it all these years.  Also, the night that that happened, I went through all five stages of grief all in one night >.< What an experience 

Less than two weeks later, I joined this forum and made an account of FA, and less than a month after that I had already commissioned two pieces of artwork and told my group of friends that I was a furry.  

Everybody here is so awesome.  I am so glad I discovered this fandom, but I wish it would have happened sooner.  I love you guys!


----------



## Wager's Throne (Mar 4, 2018)

I became a furry because I love seeing how happy people were in the fandom, and I enjoy the art that others were creating.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 4, 2018)

I love the art, and the people.


----------



## LeonOnyx (Mar 4, 2018)

It looked fun! Fun people Fun personality’s amazing art!


----------



## EapingEagle (Mar 4, 2018)

I used to not like the furry fandom, but I went my second year AnimeCon that was in my hometown. Until my brothers friend started to talk to the fursuiters and she was having fun with them and getting pictures from them, and there costumes were pretty awesome when I saw them. Later I started getting in depth with the fandom and started drawing my own artworks of furries and this year I literally didn't care what people say about me loving the fandom. Now, I'm making my fursuit body and finished my partial.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

I became a fur cause I was lonely and still am I practically had no friends at the time. So I went online to watch some amv's and came across some furry conventions and seeing how happy and joyous people were and they had no judgement over the person next to them so I joined up with the fandom


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

I used to have friends, but then I became a furry. Now I have furry friends!


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I used to have friends, but then I became a furry. Now I have furry friends!


I wish I had furry friends then again Ive just returned after 3 years


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

light tear drop said:


> I wish I had furry friends then again Ive just returned after 3 years



I think this is a good place to make friends.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 4, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I think this is a good place to make friends.


True true Perhaps ill make a few please excuse me if im playing a sob story im actually a funny guy I despise being a Debbie downer  Ha ha


----------



## Ginza (Mar 4, 2018)

Gayonnaise said:


> I've always loved animals. I drew nothing but animals as a kid,I still mostly do but I do draw humans occasionally.
> I loved disney movies,but only the animal ones.
> I would wear socks on my hands as paws and I was always a cat for halloween.
> When I was about 8 or 9 I started reading the warriors books,I made a fursona before I knew what one was
> ...



essentially exactly like this lmao

I have always loved anthropomorphic animals. I only ever drew animals. I got into seekers and warriors, and *has flashbacks of the cringe and horror* TLK "fandom". While looking up fanart of warrior cats, I came across the wonderful world of furries. I had a deviantart and regularly looked up art (hell, I even commissioned furry art) all unbeknownst to the fact that there was a fandom for that type of stuff. I was primarily interested in feral stuff which could possibly contribute to why I never found the fandom (as the fandom is about 75% anthro, just from what I've observed). I created an official "fursona" although I'd created many unofficial ones before, and made storylines and heaps of art of her. I roleplayed as an animal, and was known as the crazy dog lady by my friends  Now, four or so years ago, I was looking up furry art (still had no idea what it even was at this point) and stumbled across a fursuit. I immediately thought it was literally the coolest thing in existence, and had to know what this was. After some internet digging, I found that they were worn by people who identified as "furries". Then, I found the fandom, and have been stuck in this hell ever since :')


----------



## Kayva (Mar 5, 2018)

I blame Disney and video games like Conker's Bad Fur Day ... lol


----------



## Inimicality (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm a creative person and I admire creativity in others.  There's a lot of creativity in the furry fandom, even in those who claim they aren't artistically inclined.  I also really like the artwork and how artists make animalistic faces and bodies so expressive.  And don't get me started on how detailed and beautiful some fursuits can be or the ingenious solutions people come up with.


----------



## Flowercat (Mar 8, 2018)

I've always loved animals.
Then I started to love pretending to be animals.
Then I started imagining anthropomorphic animals.
Thus, I am here.


----------



## Procompy (Mar 16, 2018)

I didn't.
I'm a human in disguise.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 16, 2018)

Well it was a Saturday night and I was really bored and also probably drunk.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 23, 2018)

Because I never felt like I was human.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 23, 2018)

The furriness grabbed me by the legs and dragged me into the computer, where I landed in a lounge at a rave party with half naked furries dancing around me throwing glow sticks all about like they were confetti. Two foxes picked me up and carried me to the center of the party, completely surrounding me so I couldn't escape. They started dancing and howling, getting closer and closer to me with every step, shaking their tails and lifting their paws all the way up in the air. before I even noticed, a big dragon with hot pink clothes came up behind me, holding a red pill. He convinced me to take it and several minutes later I blacked out. I woke up in this large velvet bed surrounded by sleeping furries, with a notecard on the table that read "Welcome to the fandom".

You know, the usual.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 24, 2018)

Because I could. 

Na originially it was a lovely way to cope with a lot of my issues I was having irl and gave me something to focus on that I liked about myself. Then it became a way to express myself online and then a way to just kinda have fun and design characters.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Mar 25, 2018)

I just love animals, monsters, and being part of a subculture that fascinates me. What I don't like, however are the jerks in the community. I honestly can't believe that trolls and cyberbullies even have the audacity to call themselves "furries"!


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

can't deny he's hot. so yeah. here we are.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Mar 25, 2018)

I had been a furry for a long time without realizing, but then a bunch of people in a discord server were making fun of some furry art. I thought, “Wow, that’s some neat looking art! What’s a furry?” So I looked it up, and here I am.


----------



## Ginza (Mar 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> can't deny he's hot. so yeah. here we are.




kovu is daddy


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> can't deny he's hot. so yeah. here we are.


I have never seen these movies.  That is one attractive Lion. Send help.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I have never seen these movies.  That is one attractive Lion. Send help.


Lion King 2 - Simba's Pride
Kovu's the baaaaaaad boy who gotta woo the princess so he can kill the King. mmhmm.
gosh his eyes are so nice.


----------



## Wolfrix (Mar 25, 2018)

I didn't even know furry was a thing until recently. But, between my Rocket raccoon poster, carved wolf in my room, and the fact that Zootopia is like the only movie I own that's not an r-rated action movie, I think I've been this way for a while.

Maybe someday I'll fix my lack of internet social skills and make some friends in this community.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Wolfrix said:


> I didn't even know furry was a thing until recently. But, between my Rocket raccoon poster, carved wolf in my room, and the fact that Zootopia is like the only movie I own that's not an r-rated action movie, I think I've been this way for a while.
> 
> Maybe someday I'll fix my lack of internet social skills and make some friends in this community.


Same boat as you mate.  I'm pretty sure Zootopia just released a mass chemical wave that infected tons of people.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Same boat as you mate.  I'm pretty sure Zootopia just released a mass chemical wave that infected tons of people.








this was enough for me tbh hahaha ahhh the magic of design


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> this was enough for me tbh hahaha ahhh the magic of design




 
*CEASE*


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 25, 2018)

What if Gazelle's song "Try Everything" is secretly a furry hypno wave?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Then it'd mean the government "outreach" program was a success.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm gay, and the fandom was pretty much the only place that I felt I could be open in peace.

To be honest, I still haven't told anyone IRL...


----------



## rknight (Mar 25, 2018)

furry friends brought me into the fandom


----------



## SugarCrimes (Mar 25, 2018)

I kinda joined the Fandom itself around 4 years, but tbh I liked furries ever since I was really young? I when I started drawing I'd search specifically A bunch of drawing tutorials of how to draw various animals and then make stories with them hahahaha


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm still kind of in the denial but i've always loved animals ever since i was young so i guess i've always been a closet furry.
I play AC, i love Zootopia and stuff like that
I  l o v e  m y  r a t s

Guess i'm a furry

I haven't told anyone. Not even my internet friends, lol



zenmaldita said:


> What if Gazelle's song "Try Everything" is secretly a furry hypno wave?


LMAO that's probably what had happened to me i'm wheezing


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

MoguMoguArt said:


> LMAO that's probably what had happened to me i'm wheezing








I mean----those eyebrows are SIN


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Mar 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I mean----those eyebrows are SIN


Truth be told, that's one handsome looking tiger~


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 27, 2018)

I had unsafe sex with a werewolf and have been stuck like this ever since.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 27, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I had unsafe sex with a werewolf and have been stuck like this ever since.


you mean like...






ayeeeeeee


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I had unsafe sex with a werewolf and have been stuck like this ever since.


Wonder if that works for everyone.


----------



## RaverMonki (Mar 27, 2018)

Youtube back in 2008-2010, the ruse of young animators like Hinauchu, Bluekyokitty, and Splash.


----------



## Prostapheresys (Mar 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> you mean like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that from a particular movie/cartoon? I'm interested


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

Prostapheresys said:


> Is that from a particular movie/cartoon? I'm interested


Isnt this Wolf Children?


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 28, 2018)

Prostapheresys said:


> Is that from a particular movie/cartoon? I'm interested





PolarizedBear said:


> Isnt this Wolf Children?



Yep it's Wolf Children. Very Happy. You won't cry a single tear. They all live happily ever after. Isn't that right, @PolarizedBear ? **winks**






look at that. so peaceful.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Yep it's Wolf Children. Very Happy. You won't cry a single tear. They all live happily ever after. Isn't that right, @PolarizedBear ? **winks**


Yep **twitch** nothing to cry about.


----------



## zenmaldita (Mar 28, 2018)

See? Even Polar says so~


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 28, 2018)

I've always liked anthropomorphic animals. I remember as a kid I used to draw up little video game ideas about games where you play as anthropomorphic cats or dogs and would write stories about them. But eventually, my interest in them temporarily faded.

 I found about the furry fandom a few years ago when I watched this video:




I didn't think they were a sex cult, though, for some reason. I somehow just knew not all of them murrsuited but thought they were people that dressed up as animals and lived in the woods. (help) I didn't like them for that reason.

Then I realized what the fandom was about and was cool with it. I started drawing anthro art in late 2015 when I got into Animal Crossing. For a while, I drew in a very Animal Crossing-like style(there's still reminants of that in my current art) but it developed into my own style. I also started writing a book about anthro characters(where my 'sona is from ) and I started liking anthros more and more until in July 2017, I realized, "Oh, hey, I'm a furry. Time to join the fandom!" And here I am.


----------



## Prostapheresys (Mar 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> See? Even Polar says so~


Mmmh.... 

... Ok XD


----------



## katalistik (Mar 29, 2018)

I became a furry because I've always loved anthro, love you guys and all the species are totally awesome. At some point, this fandom is more than just art. Of course the first few months were pretty dark and weird cause' I didn't understand what's happening, the art thing, fursuits, but then I slowly figured it all out. This is the friendliest community that ever existed.


----------



## FeatherGwynn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well, I am autistic and have been obsessed with animals since I was born so...


----------



## Paintyneko (Apr 4, 2018)

In my early art stages animal faces were easier to draw than humans and then I got too attached to my furry characters and now I’m stuck here


----------



## smolsketch (Apr 4, 2018)

I like the whole concept of anthropormorphic animals. The idea of combining human and animal traits is very cool and useful for telling a story.


----------



## CindyPig (Apr 4, 2018)

I like to dress up , and become someone , or something else. It's that old creative instinct gone mad.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 4, 2018)

redwall was a important part of my early childhood, so I've always been into anthros. when I found out there is a fandom for the animal folks I've loved I just couldn't help but jump right in!


----------



## Lovelywolfx (Apr 4, 2018)

Well I'm not kinda a furry. My Fursona is feral, but I have some anthro characters. But I know this fandom since 2008 :3 Got my interest from youtube video's. In that time I was like 10 years old xD But as a kid I was obsessed with talking animals, in movies like All Dog Go To Heaven. So since 2007  started drawing animals, dogs, birds, cats and wolves.


----------

